# how to get invited to product launches?



## StarrySim (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd love to go to a MAC launch.  I asked at my store (TO Eaton Centre) and the girl said there is no way, there's no list.  
Also, assuming I do make it to a launch, would I be able to B2M, or is that being way too cheap?


----------



## Susanne (Apr 29, 2010)

You can leave your name and address at your MAC counter or store to become part of their customer file.

They select people from this file who are invited to these launches. There is no other way I think.


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_You can leave your name and address at your MAC counter or store to become part of their customer file.

They select people from this file who are invited to these launches. There is no other way I think._

 
Oh!  Good to know for when I get back to the states!  Thank you mucho!


----------



## LC (Apr 29, 2010)

no way no list? that's weird, everytime there's a launch and i'm in the store they just give me an invitation and put me on the list

also, don't b2m on at a launch event. those events are CRAZZZYYYY. the store is jam packed with people (like really, you can't even move around well) and people are buying stuff left and right. The associate frankly isn't going to have the time to seek out her manager or whoever in order to get the override to do the b2m, just save it for another day


----------



## purplerinne (Apr 29, 2010)

You can also get in good with one of the mac artist's and sooner or later get invited to EVERY launch...lol it's FUN and they serve alcohol and stuff but yes it's crowded and I wouldn't b2m either (but i have but that's bc I have a good relationship with my MA)...OH and if you know for sure you'll be getting an item, i would pre-order (if they allow it).  I did with spring color forecast so I was able to go in, mingle, and grab my stuff and go.  No need to wait in a long line or worry about things selling out (i didn't have to wait and probably got an evil eye or two lol)


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Apr 29, 2010)

About a week or two ebfore the Spring Colour Forecast launch, i was at the MAC store at Scarborough Town Centre and when iw as paying at the cash, i noticed a stack of invites next to the register so i just asked the MA if they were doing an event for the SCF launch and she asked me how many invites i wanted and then handed them to me. It did say to RSVP but it was already expired by a day or so but is till called in and got me and my friend on the list! I posted this info in the SCF thread and another member on here just called STC and got in a time slot as well! So just keep an eye out when a collection launches and just ask at the store. But i have also received some invites in the mail in the past.


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info, girls!  I guess it's a very individual thing at every store/ event.


----------



## Odette (Apr 30, 2010)

You also get invited if you spend a lot of $$$ at MAC.


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I'll have to check out my local store.


----------

